# How should i make this enclosure?



## Lexi (Jan 21, 2008)

Im not very good at building things lol... but i found out my closet is 7'x2'x4' and i want some help/ideas on how to make this work..its going to be for a aussie water dragon. and i had it planned out..but then i relized i didnt know how to make the doors sense it is so long. this closet takes up one wall in my room. so i cant have doors that swing out.
but here are some pics..










any ideas would really be helpful!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 21, 2008)

As for the doors...you could have them swing up and place a hook in the ceiling for it to hold them open. Or sliders.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 21, 2008)

i desided to make it 5'x2'x4' so the doors would be smaller in size.so pretty much where you see the pipe that is being cut off so it will only be 5 feet..im making the doors out of acrylic sheets(3'x2'1/2")and they will be opening outwards..as everything gets going i will post pics..


----------



## COWHER (Jan 21, 2008)

good luck Lexi if ya need help let me know, I'm only 2 hours away


----------



## Lexi (Jan 21, 2008)

hahah i need help cowher.. i bought some stuff today.. but i need to get wood next.. im just having trouble picturing it.


----------



## dorton (Jan 21, 2008)

Cool idea, I like the use of space. 
Nice of you to offer to help a fellow member Cowher.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Dorton. I don't mind helping I can feel like I'm working and didn't get laid off. lol I really don't mind helping. i find it fun


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 22, 2008)

Old glass windows could fit into a wooden frame with a door that you can take out manually.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 22, 2008)

Is that a water pipe running through your closet?! How perfect is that? Run some copper straight across and by some pressured sprinkler fittings and a timer. You can setup an automatic misting system, no need for the spray bottle anymore. Lucky... and I have to run copper from the laundry room through to the garage. Ugh.. lucky bum...


----------



## COWHER (Jan 22, 2008)

naah she said it is a stink pipe for plumbing ventilation. I doubt she will be cutting into that.lmao.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 30, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=878&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic ... sc&start=0</a><!-- m -->


----------

